# PHPBB 3.0.5 Update to Board



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

All,

Ive updated the software running the PHPBB to latest version, which should tackle the recent SPAM.

Please post any errors HERE in this thread, so that I can address them. Please make sure that the instructions are clear so that I can easily replicate them.

BR

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

*Registration Page*

Page loops from agreement. This is a mod that has broken. Will ammend now.

BR

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Registration Page Fixed


----------

